# JB Rom with customization



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is there a JB Rom yet that:

1. Allows you to close apps by holding down the back arrow?

2. Allows you to add and change the soft keys?

3. Allows you to access all volume options from the volume rocker?

4. Power controls in the drop down menu?

I think i am starting to miss Gummy.

Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Haven't found any yet. I expect that when the source drops we will start seeing a lot more devs dig deeper into it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rctreadaway (Aug 9, 2011)

From my understanding this all requires the source code which won't be put til possibly later this month

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rctreadaway said:


> From my understanding this all requires the source code which won't be put til possibly later this month
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This ^^^^

I miss all the things from AOKP....especially the brightness slider


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

There's a power menu zip floating around to allow you to reboot, recovery, etc. It's supposed to work with some/all of the JB ROMs. Quick Boot from the Market does the same thing although I prefer the menu rather than an app/widget.

Widgetsoid can replace the top toggles that many people miss (I know you didn't ask about that specifically, but many miss it including myself) but it's really awkward and has kind of a steep learning curve. Once you get it set up and profiles saved it's amazing though. YOu can do a zillion things with it and even keep just the toggles on the drop down menu once you figure out how to do it. No brightness slider but you can configure multiple screen brightness levels from one toggle.

Back to kill I haven't found and really really miss it too! Ditto on volume.

I've found a couple soft key colour change zips too, but nothing (that I remember) that allows for moving keys and such. Source needed.

I'm with you all. Anxiously awaiting source code to drop!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's an idea:

Read the development section! Find out for yourself!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

pls3399 said:


> Is there a JB Rom yet that:
> 
> 1. Allows you to close apps by holding down the back arrow?
> 
> ...


1. No

2. Kinda - Flash mods in the themes section

3. No

4. Kinda - Power Controls which is free in the Play Store


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

found this for permanent search & menu keys, for those who like them: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29153-mod-jelly-bean-soft-key-mods-permanent-menu-and-search/


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Read the development section! Find out for yourself!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Here's another idea, get out of forums that were made to provide ROM support and discussion in if you want to be a dick.

To everyone else thank you for your answers. I guess we are all anxiously awaiting for the source code to be released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spanky (Jul 6, 2012)

pls3399 said:


> Here's another idea, get out of forums that were made to provide ROM support and discussion in if you want to be a dick.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for your answers. I guess we are all anxiously awaiting for the source code to be released.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


that's what I like to see someone sticking up for the self  also could someone tell me were to post my splash screens I've made I'm new to this forum any help appreciated and thanks!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Read the development section! Find out for yourself!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very assholish but he's got a point

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

You guys really won't see much of the customization we are used until we have source to work with. Right now its just basically reverse engineering things until they work and finding little things we can implement. Once JB source hits though, its going to be a whole different ball game. Shouldn't be long at all now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

pls3399 said:


> Here's another idea, get out of forums that were made to provide ROM support and discussion in if you want to be a dick.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for your answers. I guess we are all anxiously awaiting for the source code to be released.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just not sure why we need to read the ROM OP's and provide you information. Who does that for me?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Spanky said:


> also could someone tell me were to post my splash screens I've made I'm new to this forum any help appreciated and thanks!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


If by splash screen you mean boot animation, then right here is the place for you. http://rootzwiki.com/forum/239-boot-animations/


----------

